# My graphics card dead?



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is probably a very silly question but..

How do i know if my graphics card isnt working... (Gefore GTS450 cyclone)

When i plug in the wires from the monitor to where my graphics card is and turn on my PC i can clearly see the fan working, but my monitor doesn't show anything.

Just a blackscreen... So, is it not working? or can i fix this?

Thanks. :winking:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your full system specs, particularly motherboard, PSU and monitor.

There are two DVI ports at the back of the card where the monitor cable can be plugged in. Do you have the same problem with both ports?

If your motherboard has more than one PCIE slot, try them all. Make sure the card is firmly pushed into the slot and the clip is locked.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain your Mobo/cable are good?
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes Both of the ports do not work.

My motherboard is : Asus M2A-VM

PSU : Just says ATX-500 and some other numbers and what not (nothing special, dunno if it even has a brand..)

Monitor : Yuraku (22inch)

Graphics card: Msi GeForce GTS450 cyclone 1GB.

RAM : 3GB (have 5 but im using XP so..)

CPU : AMD athlon 64 X2 5200+

Anything else?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You should be at 550W minimum with a good quality PSU. SeaSonoc-XFX-Corsair (not the CX or GS Series) are top quality.
If your PSU has no brand/model on the label it's probably junk.
Brand/spes/configuration(how many and what size sticks) of the 5GB of RAM?


----------



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

The thing is...

The old one i used to use was only a 450W one and that held out for me for LONG before i had to get a new one. It says *Model :*ATX-450 (old one)

And new one it says ATX-500. So i dunno.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Very good possibility the old PSU damaged the GPU. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Pull the graphics card and connect your monitor to the on-board graphics. Does system operate?


----------



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ohh yeah, im using on-board graphics from the start... that works fine

Is there a possibility that my motherboard adapter for the graphics card could be faulty? Then i would have to get a new board and stop stressing about the GPU -razz:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the Onboard works with no problems that brings you back to the GPU being faulty, possibly damaged from the old PSU, the newer (low quality underpowered) PSU can't supply sufficient power or both.


----------



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alright, so its the PSU or GPU or BOTH... So i think i should buy a new PSU and see how that works out first if still nothing then ill save up some money and get a new card(thinking something like ATI Radeon HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition) 

thanks for your help man :beerchug:

P.S any recommendations for PSU? I'm from england so it has to be pounds and not to expensive i'm in abit of pickle right now -razz:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. I missed your edit.

These are the best prices I can find online for PSUs suitable for cards in the HD6850 range:

XFX 750W - £78
Corsair TX 750W - £80


----------



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, i bought a PSU... that didn't help so i'm guessing it's my GPU.

Damn my luck. :bheart:


----------

